# Poodle pup's favorite exercise..............



## kimstm

My 15 week spoo, Bella, gets daily walks a couple of times a day. She has also finally caught on to fetching a toy and bringing it back. Yay! Her most favorite form of exercise though is grabbing something she isn't supposed to have and running from me and the kids. My kitchen has 2 entrances/exits and she just makes circles. If somebody looked in our window they would be very entertained at a grown woman, a 4 year old and a 2 year old trying to retrieve these items from a very fast puppy. 

Hmmm, I've never posted first in a new forum before.

Kim


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Henry likes to run about 3 zoomie laps around the yard as fast as he can! Then he's pretty much content.

Millie likes to steal socks and bolt away with them. She also likes doing zoomies around the yard - particularly when I am trying to get her to come inside in the morning so I can leave...

Both dogs love walks - we go for 30 min. to 1hr. walks a few days a week.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Rileys Favorite Game EVER is chase!!!!!!


----------



## Curlydogs

Cosmo just loves to be chased too. He will try to get any dog at the dog park to chase him - he tries to entice them with a stick, ball, frisbee, bark, or anything that may get them to chase him. Whenever we try to play fetch with him, he always tries to turn it into a game of chase-me-and-try-to-get-the-ball-from-me. He never willingly brings the ball back - which is kind of annoying.


----------



## furmom

CM, I like that, zoomies around the yard. Gracie loves zoomies around the yard with or without Holly.


----------



## JE-UK

Keep-away is Vasco's favourite game too. I managed to get some (just some!) control over it by setting the terms .... we play in the park, and I alternate fetch games with keep-away games. I never chase him without a trigger phrase ("I'm gonna GET you!!"). And when I'm done, I turn my back and walk away from him.

That said, he still steals socks out of the dryer . It's really difficult, but I try to never increase the value of what he has by indicating I want it. And I do lots of treats (even in the house) for retrieves. Usually, if I ignore him when he steals something, he will lose interest in it.

It can be maddening though! He went through a phase of stealing other dogs' toys out in the park, and then gaily running away. Very embarrassing.


----------



## fjm

My two love playing Monster Mice while I am getting dressed - I make scratching noises and wriggle my fingers under the duvet, and they pounce and dig for the mouse, which occasionally grabs them back! It usually ends up with the dogs having a wrestling match all over the thoroughly unmade bed.


----------



## georgiapeach

Fonzie loves teasing our Boston Terrier puppy, Rocky, with a toy. He'll stand stock still until Rocky is about to take the toy from him, they he'll tear off around the house, acting very proud of himself! He'll do this over and over, until Rocky grows tired of it, or until Rocky actually catches him, puts his leg over Fonzie's neck, pins him to the ground, and takes the toy. layingball: It's great fun to watch each one trying to outsmart the other.


----------



## penny_ann

Penny's a runner. She loves running around the apartment and as much as possible, I've been taking her to a park where she can run off leash. She'll loves it there. She likes to run up to the other dogs and get them to chase her. She's so fast though that they often quit before she is ready.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Nickel loves playing fetch at home and being chased in the park. He tries to get other dogs to chase him in the park. One of his most compatible playmates is a small labradoodle. Both of them run fast and crazy.


----------



## SadiesMom

Sadie loves being chased around the house by my kids...usually after she grabs some toy or stuffed animal they don't want her to have. She's tricky and doesn't get caught by them very often. It's hilarious to watch.


----------



## Liz

Mia loves chasing the broom! It makes sweeping the house difficult, but I always have a way to exercise her indoors!


----------



## debjen

Flyer's 2 favorite exercises are agility and fetch..and since fecth is often his reward for doing agility he usually gets to do both at the same time..*G*


----------



## PaddleAddict

FETCH!!!

Jäger would probably fetch for five hours straight if I let him.


----------



## FozziesMom

JE-UK said:


> That said, he still steals socks out of the dryer . It's really difficult, but I try to never increase the value of what he has by indicating I want it. And I do lots of treats (even in the house) for retrieves. Usually, if I ignore him when he steals something, he will lose interest in it.
> 
> It can be maddening though! He went through a phase of stealing other dogs' toys out in the park, and then gaily running away. Very embarrassing.



you are doing the right thing. I made the mistake of increasing the value and got a serious resource guarding issue out of it. 

Keep up the good work! It is maddening, I know they do it to get our attention. It's cute with socks, and not cute with my iPhone 4. :scared:


----------



## Chagall's mom

Chagall likes to run up and down the stairs and play "Catch the Soft Fleece Frisbee." To start the game, I make him sit at the bottom of the stairs, then toss the frisbee up them and release him. Nine out of 10 times he beats the frisbee up the stairs and catches it in mind air. Then he brings it back to me and races up the stairs and crouches, like a baseball catcher, to retrieve additional throws for about 30 minutes. Each time I make him return the frisbee to me at the bottom of the stairs. Even though he gets more exercise playing this game then I do, I get tired faster! This game MUST be played at least twice a day for him to think I'm a good person.

His favorite outdoor game is "Catch and Trade the Tennis Ball for the Canvas Bumper." This game is played by first having sit beside me, then I throw the ball as far as I possibly can and release him to get it. He then becomes a one man relay team and races back to me, drops the tennis ball, looks expectantly at me for the bumper which I then toss. Again, this game MUST be played for 30 to 40 minutes or he feels dejected. Anyone watching us play (or perhaps reading this) could have me committed!! hehe The verbal coaching and praise I give him takes it to a whole 'nother level!! But, he's learned "front sit," a "heel sit," "drop it," "trade," "leave it," and "back" by playing this way. Oh, and "find it," too, when the ball goes into the woods.


----------



## PaddleAddict

Chagall's mom said:


> Chagall likes to run up and down the stairs and play "Catch the Soft Fleece Frisbee." To start the game, I make him sit at the bottom of the stairs, then toss the frisbee up them and release him. Nine out of 10 times he beats the frisbee up the stairs and catches it in mind air. Then he brings it back to me and races up the stairs and crouches, like a baseball catcher, to retrieve additional throws for about 30 minutes. Each time I make him return the frisbee to me at the bottom of the stairs. Even though he gets more exercise playing this game then I do, I get tired faster! This game MUST be played at least twice a day for him to think I'm a good person.
> 
> His favorite outdoor game is "Catch and Trade the Tennis Ball for the Canvas Bumper." This game is played by first having sit beside me, then I throw the ball as far as I possibly can and release him to get it. He then becomes a one man relay team and races back to me, drops the tennis ball, looks expectantly at me for the bumper which I then toss. Again, this game MUST be played for 30 to 40 minutes or he feels dejected. Anyone watching us play (or perhaps reading this) could have me committed!! hehe The verbal coaching and praise I give him takes it to a whole 'nother level!! But, he's learned "front sit," a "heel sit," "drop it," "trade," "leave it," and "back" by playing this way. Oh, and "find it," too, when the ball goes into the woods.


I think Jäger would LOVE Chagall's stairs game... we are going to try it tonight!

I wish Chagall and Jäger could play together, they sound so much alike.


----------



## Rockporters

Fetch. Chasing the cat and Toy Poodle around the house. Jumping on and off the sofa with toys in mouth and me yelling OFF LOL.


----------



## Chagall's mom

PaddleAddict said:


> I think Jäger would LOVE Chagall's stairs game... we are going to try it tonight!
> 
> I wish Chagall and Jäger could play together, they sound so much alike.


*PaddleAddict*: I too wish we could get Jäger and Chagall together, there's something so enchanting about the look of your boy. He is just killer handsome! And I do think out fellas would have a blast. Now, if only I could teleport (ala Star Trek) Chagall with me to Southern California....


----------



## Littleknitwit

Daphne loves fetch...She has gone after a ball and brought it back from like 8 weeks old...she loves it. 

She likes walks too. Like your Bella, she loves the "grab something naughty and run like hell" game. Which is followed by the "idiotic human chasing me" game.


----------



## Lilith

Ha! I see parts of Lilith in many of these posts.

The zoomies for SURE. The first time she took off and sprinted circles around the upstairs deck for 3 minutes I laughed so hard! Now it's pretty normal before fetch. And oh yes - fetch. Fetch could go on forever and ever and ever. She was too energetic on the return and was jumping up and biting and all, so I started throwing a second toy in a different direction as soon as she arrived back at me. Now this is the norm, and she runs out and back and out and back,... what's really funny is when she neglects to drop the first toy before taking off after the second. There's always this moment of confusion when she gets to the second toy but still has her mouth full,... she'll bite both for a few moments and then decide which one she likes best to bring back (sometimes, if I pause at that point, she will go back out and bring the other one back, too!)

In the mornings her favorite game is 'steal my momma's pajamas and underwear from the bathroom while she is in the shower and spread them all over the house'. My roommate told me that twice she politely returned my underwear from the kitchen floor! I can hear her running in and out of the bathroom and just roll my eyes as I try to imagine where everything will end up this time!

She hasn't started chase or keep-away, because nobody has ever chased her. I'm hoping to keep it that way. As it is now, she will grab something naughty and then actually come closer and crouch in wait, because the game has always been that momma will come up with something even better to 'buy back' whatever she has stolen! 

_MY_ favorite game is morning massages, when I pull her up out of her crate and let her roll around on my bed for 20 minutes or so before I get up for work. I massage her all over, check her teeth, look in her ears, play with her paws, play with her tail - all the things my vet friend said I should do regularly to keep her used to such things. It's turned into a luxury spa treatment for her, I think. She stretches and groans and rolls around. I can't think of any better game to play before work, I'm always SO relaxed and happy by the time I get up to go!


----------



## Emsicle

Lula loves to zoom around the mother in laws flower bed, but only the bit with her favourite flowers in :rofl:

She loves to play fetch but NOT with a ball, anything but a ball!


----------



## MyGirlAbby

JE-UK said:


> It can be maddening though! He went through a phase of stealing other dogs' toys out in the park, and then gaily running away. Very embarrassing.


Ha Ha Ha! With the poodle prance that must have looked so funny


----------



## Birdie

Feeeeetch  

Desmond could play fetch for 2 days without stopping, I think. He LOVES fetch. Tennis balls especially. He goes absolutely bananas for them. 
We wrestle ALL the time, too. I'll chase him around the house and grab at him and we'll race around the kitchen (we have two entrances into our kitchen as well, I will be inside the kitchen and run from one side to the other, and he mirrors me on the carpeted side, it's one of his favorite games). 

We go on normal walks every few days, but he really prefers fetch or wrestling with me.  I do too! Walks are boooring, haha.


----------



## curlysmama

Is my boy the only one who wants to play at 6am??


----------



## JE-UK

It takes a millisecond to get Vasco up for a game of anything, any time of day. He does get a good walk at 6 am in the morning with his glow-in-the-dark ball on a rope. 

I'm trying to imagine any situation where I couldn't waggle something in front of him and get him instantly interested in playing ... just not in the poodle code!


----------



## Lilith

curlysmama said:


> Is my boy the only one who wants to play at 6am??


I'm trying to get mine to wait until at least 5:30am. My alarm used to go off at sunrise, but now as summer deepens sunrise is earlier and earlier. It's now getting light at 5am, and that's when my spoo seems to think it's time to get up!


----------



## southwind

allmutt said:


> The Poogle I had as a boy, used go on a sudden sprint around the family room or the whole house every once in a while. I always thought it came from his Beagle mom due to their rabbit chasing heritage. Now I wonder if it's a Poodle thing.


My havanese is also crazy about the zoomies :bounce:. I think there are many breeds who like this game .


----------



## LittleGracie

Jesse use to have a mad dash race around the house every night at 11 pm, his butt would go down and he would just run like a crazy guy. It was very cute and my family use to say he was "doing his evening exercises" lol.... he hasn't done that in a while but he enjoys an incessant game of fetch, he will stop if I tell him "no" firmly but my poor mom, whenever we visit her - he knows she can't say no and will have he captive with the game for hourssssss. He will even follow her to the bathroom with the toy, and if she ignores him he'll keep bringing the toy closer sometimes dropping it into her lap if she tries to ignore him for too long!

Gracie my spoo.... will steal other dogs toys and play keepaway at the dog park - so I always have to give her a ball when she enters, that way her mouth can't take anyone else's toys (she still chases them but can't steal them lol) she hasn't figured it out yet - just drop your ball.


I walk both of them for 45 minutes to an hour a day, we play fetch/ practise obedience for 15 to 20 minutes a day and we frequent the dog park and beach - they both enjoy the water.


----------



## Indiana

So interesting about all the different things poodles like to do; Indy is obsessed with fetching. She will fetch a ball over and over until I am too tired to throw or kick it anymore, and I've never lasted long enough to see how long it would take for HER to get tired of it! Her sister couldn't care less about fetching, but she will try to steal the ball whenever possible in order to entice Indy to chase her.


----------



## Patty

*Laser light*

Tyra adores the laser light! The idea popped into my head one day, and I found some laser lights at Petsmart. She chases it all over the house, pounces on it and never seems to get tired of trying to catch it. I even use it outside at night and get her to run around the entire yard! Best 3 dollar toy I could have gotten!


----------

